# Stretching - A waste of time?



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Article for discussion.

Stretching before exercise may be a waste of time, a study suggests.

The elaborate limbering up routines favoured by many athletes and gym-goers do little to prevent muscle aches and stiffness, researchers found.

Stretching muscles after exercise may be equally pointless, they say.

The findings, published today in a respected medical journal, are likely to prove fiercely contentious as fitness experts have long advised that stretching is vital to increase flexibility, improve performance and reduce the risk of injury.

Stretch: Researchers found that elaborate limbering up routines do little to prevent muscle aches and stiffness

However, a number of studies in the last few years have cast doubt on the efficacy of stretching, some even suggesting that it may cause more problems than it solves.

Having more pliable muscles, they say, could increase the risk of strains, while stretching can cause tiny tears in muscle tissue.

The latest analysis does not study the effect of stretching on injury prevention, but on muscle soreness after exercise.

A team from the University of Sydney compiled the results of ten small scientific trials, each involving between 10 and 30 people.

These had examined the effects of stretching between 40 seconds and 600 seconds before exercise.

"The 10 studies produced very consistent findings," said Dr Robert Herbert, from the school of physiotherapy at the university, in the journal Cochrane Review.

"They showed there was minimal, or no effect, on the muscle soreness experienced between half a day and three days after the physical activity."

He added: "The available evidence suggests that stretching before or after exercise does not prevent muscle soreness in young healthy adults."

Using a 100 point scale to assess stiffness after exercise, most of the trials found that stretching reduced soreness by less than one point.

The size of the effect was similar if stretching was performed before or after exercise.

The studies were also based on fit, healthy young adults. The researchers say more work is needed to find out if stretching can help older, less fit people.

Dr Polly McGuigan, an expert in exercise and sport at Bath University, agreed there was no evidence that stretching muscles did any good before exercising

"In fact there is some evidence that pre-exercise stretching could do some harm," she said.

"There is no really good explanation out there for why stretching could reduce post-exercise aches and injuries, or improve performance.

"For recreational athletes, the important thing to do is to warm up, rather than stretch.

"That means starting off with some gentle exercise, such as spending ten minutes on a rowing machine or jogging at a slower pace. That gets the circulation going."

Any exercise session should end with a cooling down period to help get rid of waste products from the muscles, she added.

She said: "There are an awful lot of athletes who swear by stretching, and wouldn't dream of going out with a pre-exercise stretch. But the evidence isn't there."


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I only ever stretch after exercise, never before.

I dont do much after either if im honest lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The main reason to stretch before workouts (dynamic) is to increase synovial fluid in the joints. Not warm the muscles - thats what the cardio's for. You should never stretch a cold muscle, so to an extent i agree with some of the article but didnt read it all.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

by the time you have finished training your muscles would be stretched to the limit anyway


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

My training partner and I have been training together for about 5 years now with him always stretching before exercise and me never stretching. Guess who has had the more injuries! Yep him - which is why I dont stretch!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> My training partner and I have been training together for about 5 years now with him always stretching before exercise and me never stretching. Guess who has had the more injuries! Yep him - which is why I dont stretch!!!


whats your warm up and cool down like then?

and your form?

seems to me that even it was undeniable that stretching was beneficial most wouldnt due to pure laziness-

no offence like...


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

You are probably right the reason I have never stretched is due to laziness! Warm up and cool down is a few light sets. Form is pretty strict for most exercises but I will be honest I dont do exercises I dont like the movements of or which have caused injuries in the past such as behind the neck shoulder press or pulldowns or french curls (skull crushers)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there is no need to stretch if you use proper form, ok if your a kickboxer or something stretching is a must, but other than that i think the muscle gets stretched enough in training without doing it even more


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Kezz said:


> there is no need to stretch if you use proper form, ok if your a kickboxer or something stretching is a must, *but other than that i think the muscle gets stretched enough in training without* doing it even more


Thats the whole reason why we stretch!

Take a piece of bluetack - or elastic band - and go to pull it hard straight off, it snaps. Now, if you do some 'warm up' pulls, i.e going around 50-75% and pulling gently you'll warm up the fibres. Same with your muscles.

Hence why you should never stretch a cold muscle...even worse if your pulling a cold muscle under resistance (by jumping straight into lifting)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok so your warm up set, for instance flyes for chest , the movement in itself is a stretch so therefore you are stretching the muscle with your light set??? the same goes for any movement, ie lat pulldowns, a light weight and a nice stretch to the top, that would stretch the muscle sufficiently ready for increased load, there is nothing wrong with stretching but i dont really see the great need for it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant even be ****d to get into this one....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> i cant even be ****d to get into this one....


:jerk:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

:behindsof :blowme:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Stretching is VITAL.

If anyone does stretching and a proper warm up, then does exercise and compares that to no stretching, they will feel the difference.

When i used to do freestyle football, when i didn't stretch, i couldn't even do half the tricks because my legs were not stretched properly and it HURT.

The same goes for weight lifting if not more so because of the amount you need to use your muscles.

I say always stretch before AND after workout, i even go on the cycle bike 5 minutes before and after too.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

i dont really stretch tbh i just do warmup sets then go onto the heavy weight then go home never had any problems


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

i disagree with not stretching... i believe you must stretch for postural reasons. especially after resistance exercises.

im living proof that lack of stretching has caused injury / problems. - hammies are too tight causing a pelvic tilt causing pain in a squat movement.

stretching after a session is essential, not necessarily to avoid injury but to maintain flexibility and posture.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

That is a main reason why i am doing it too, to keep my and improve my flexibility.

So when i also do the cardio i will have more of an all round fitness rather than just big and slow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

DaPs said:


> So when i also do the cardio i will have more of an all round fitness rather than just big and slow.


You have a long way until you have to worry about being big and slow sunshine


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Con said:


> You have a long way until you have to worry about being big and slow sunshine


Con,are you kidding?

Daps has redefined the word slow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Con,are you kidding?
> 
> Daps has redefined the word slow!


PMSL...... I better stop speaking my mind as my rep is going down hill fast now i am just really nice:bounce:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> PMSL...... I better stop speaking my mind as my rep is going down hill fast now i am just really nice:bounce:


You speak ya mind but you aint rude with it!!!! So thats cool in my book.

Have some rep anyway ya rude bast*rd lol


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm definatly not slow thank you very much  I ask loads of questions to become the opposite


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

AussieMarc said:


> im living proof that lack of stretching has caused injury / problems. - hammies are too tight causing a pelvic tilt causing pain in a squat movement.


I fell into that category also....

Ended up needing orthotics to correct a lot of problems, plus regular stretching sessions..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> *I'm definatly not slow* thank you very much  *I ask loads of questions to become the opposite*


You ask loads of questions in order to become slow...??? :blowme:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

OOO you word twister you


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

DaPs said:


> OOO you word twister you


wowmg: you even type messages like a hairdresser speaks........Daps your too much girl friend:beer1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

What the f is freestyle football Daps?!!!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Rosko said:


> What the f is freestyle football Daps?!!!


Its what all gay hairdressers do...also known as bench warming!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Its what all gay hairdressers do...also known as bench warming!


Is this where we take the time out to reflect, ponder and recall all the classic footy gags / bullying we did at school?

Daps position on the team is Left Back... Left back on the subs bench

etc etc etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, back on topic.

I used to stretch about 5 days a week when I went to the beach body surfing.

First of all, never stretch a cold muscle, you are asking for trouble.

There is a practical implication for stretching that the article didnt even cover, that is fascial stretching.

Fascia surrounds all our muscles and organs and allows for extra support. Fascia cell for cell is stronger than steel.

The most fascia is in the calves, this is due to the load bearing weight put on the calves.

Think of fascia as a pillow case that surrounds the pillow, it protects it.

Now lets say you put two pillows in one pillow case, you will max out the size of the pillow case (or fill it up) and that is the maximum you will get out of that case.

Fascia stretching would be like Arnold used to do where he got a killer pump in his chest he would go do the flat bench and do very deep flys that were light weight but kept the weight to keep the stretch. It is painfull but the end result would be like making the pillow case larger, then the muscle can fill out the newely stretched fascia.

So yah, it can help to improve your psyique.

Another point I would like to make.

As we age we all lose range of motion.

Why in the hell would it not be a good idea to stretch to either keep that range or actually improve that range, when in fact it will be less as we age?

The ITband is something that runs down the legs and offers support, if that is tight then knee tracking is tossed off and an injury can result.

If stretching is so bad, why does all rehabilitation for injury stretch?

Like my Plantar fasciitis I had, the therapy is stretching the arch, and also using a ball to roll around the arch to increase circulation and break down inflammation.

If someone tells you that stretching is bad I would have to ask before or after a workout.

If they said after I would walk away shaking my head.

If you have more range of motion, during that whole range of motion during resistance training would offer more range of muscle growth.

Doing half reps is limiting the range and limiting muscle growth.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i dont stretch 2 i warm up lift weights go home hav my tea then watch some tv and by the way would u like my life story haha


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

All I know is:

1. Once I started warming up with cardio I got less injuries

2. Once I started stretching properly I got less injuries

So I don't know how good that research can be, at least not in my case.


----------

